# Tulsa OK - April 1-2, 2016 - Big Bee Buzz



## NeilV

Here is a schedule for the event, with speakers, topics and times:


Friday Evening (April 1, 2016):


5:15 - 5:55 p.m. Registration


5:55 - 6:00 p.m. Welcome and Opening Remarks - Ed LeBeau


6:00 - 6:45 p.m. Honey Bee Nutrition – Diana Sammataro

6:45 - 7:30 p.m. Dinner 


7:30 - 8:15 p.m. Towards Treatment Free Beekeeping – Meghan Milbrath


8:15 - 9:00 p.m. Making Splits – Ed Levi (Topic Subject to Change)



Saturday (April 2, 2016):


8:15 - 8:45 a.m Donuts and Registration


8:45 - 9:00 a.m. Oklahoma Beekeeping Update – Don Molnar – 


9:00 - 9:50 a.m Best Practices as Indicated by the Bee Informed Survey – Megan Mahoney 


9:50 - 10:40 a.m. Microbes in Bees, And Why Some Are Good – Diana Sammataro


10:40 - 11:00 a.m. Break


11:00 - 11:45 a.m. Backyard Queen Rearing – Meghan Milbrath 

11:45 - 12:45 p.m. Lunch Break


12:45 - 1:30 p.m. Top Bar Beekeeping – Megan Mahoney


1:30 -2:15 p.m. Bee Anatomy & Disease Detection – Diana Sammataro


2:15-2:30 p.m Break


2:30 – 3:15 p.m. Keeping Healthy Bees – Meghan Milbrath


3:15 – 3:30 p.m. Break


3:30 – 4:15 p.m. Beekeeping Travels With Ed Levi – Ed Levi


4:15 - 4:45 p.m. Panel discussion/Q&A Session


4:45 – 5:00 p.m. Close Silent Auction & Wrap Up


----------



## NeilV

This might possibly be a shameless bump of my thread. However, if you were going to wait until the last minute to pre-register, it's now about that time. People are welcome to show up and pay at the door, but it really helps us to plan the food if you will pre-register. Send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Rte66bees

Is it cash only at the door?


----------



## NeilV

Sorry, Rte66, I did not see this until too late. It was cash and check at the door. By next time, it will be credit cards too -- we're about to have that set up but not quite yet.

A good time was had by all, and I hope you made it.


----------

